# Violence In Bermuda



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The Inspector is sad to report that another Paradise has been the scene of gang warfare that has spilled over and caused the injury of innocent bystanders.

Word from the island of Bermuda is that over the past weekend several drive-by shootings have resulted in one death and several wounded, including a neighborhood shop-keeper caught in cross-fire.

While Bermuda has been a junction in the drug pipeline, it still was a place which, unlike many other islands, still rather peaceful. It was a spot where the police, like their examples in the U.K., still patrolled without firearms.

The trouble seems centered in the area on the perimeter of downtown Hamilton, an area around Court Street. This has for many years been a hot spot for drug trafficking. It was considered the "bad area" of the island.
Most tourists were not aware it existed. I've been there in years past with the Bermuda authorities and was aware of the problems.

In light of the recent shootings there are now some demanding a doubling of armed patrol units and some are asking local officials to consider bringing in police units from England. Needless to say this has caused some degree of argument.

Indeed it is sad to see that crime and violence has placed many in fear on this normally tranquil island, a spot that had stood as a shining example of civilized society. I bid our brother officers there a sincere hope for success and urge them to "be careful out there."


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Sad, but crime and criminals have no boundaries!


----------

